# Getting back into Scripture



## SoldierOfTheRock (Mar 26, 2006)

Howdy All,

It has been quite some time since I was really in Scripture and prayer. I have probably not really touched it since I started college two years ago.

So here is my question, where should I start to get back into things? How do some of you stay in your reading? I tend to read in bursts, a couple days where I will read a ton and then not touch it for awhile, as if I satisfied the "reading" requirements for being a Christian. (I know there is not such, but college leaves one thinking that way when reading just about anything.)

Just curious as to how some of you do things. How would you have someone who is new to things start? Are there any translations which help one read epistles as a whole and not chop them up into verses? (I think that is perhaps one of the ways I get burned out when reading, seeing little details and not having any idea what it all culminates into.)

Thanks much, do not feel obligated to answer every question in a post. I am thankful for any feedback. 

Thanks again,
Joshua


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 27, 2006)

Joshua,
If you are like me then the method won't matter a whole lot if you don't have the discipline to pick up the Word in the first place. You need to see the scripture as a life and death priority. I have already showed you the relationship between scripture reading and sanctification. 

Let's speak briefly about scripture and your worldview. We argue a lot on this board about presuppositionalism versus evidentialism but the bottom line is that once we establish our presupposition that "There is a God and he's has revealed himself in his Word - the Bible, then our worldview is really "EXEGETICAL".

What this means is, we look to the scriptures and the Holy Spirit working through the tools we learn at the hands of learned men to explain the world around us. A biblical worldview is the basis for defending the faith and establishing our life principles. How we conduct ourselves is the result of how we exegete the Bible and act accordingly.

What I am trying to say is that the scripture is the absolute necessity for everything you think and do.

Take scripture reading out of your discipline and you have undermined just about every priority that you have set for yourself. You have removed the raw material for producing any kind of fruit.

Furthermore, if you cannot find unity in the scripture then it follows that you will not have a unified worldview. Most of the church does not have a unified worldview, we call them 'arminians', these are people who are content to live off of milk all their lives. They can't defend their faith unless they diminish God's sovereignty.

You Ryan, have a great mind and God has destined it for maturity and for tearing down strongholds. You have no other option but to enter into the Word daily.

Began with the idea of covenant. As you read the scriptures think about how the text you are reading fits with the unifying themes of kingdom, covenant and mediator. Many Christians read the bible for years and years and never once catch the main theme that unifies the text and so end up with a fractured worldview and no sense of belonging to the great eternal drama that is our inheritance.

Blessings brother,
Bob

[Edited on 3-27-2006 by BobVigneault]


----------



## SoldierOfTheRock (Mar 27, 2006)

I remember once before thinking along those lines, I used to think Scripture the most important thing in the world. You are right, I need to get back to thinking like that and realizing that it is my guide in this life and should be the lens through which I see all other things.

Now, as far as the discipline goes... this I need to work on. I guess I just have to do it.

Thanks again for being direct and helping me out as you have. I am thinking that reading Timothy is in order.

Thank you.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 27, 2006)

So Joshua, who is the pretty young lady in your avatar with you. Girl friend, fiance, sister?

How involved are you with sound. I'm doing some recording and I'm a bit confused as I get down to the final edit and mastering stage. Have you had some sound engineering training or are you a techie?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 1, 2006)

Brother Joshua, 

I commend you in your desire to return to the Word of God. It is easy for all of us to drift away but hard to come back to faithful, regular study of the Word. It is our duty and our privilege to open the Bible each day and prayerfully attend to what God is saying to us. Indeed it is our spiritual nourishment, without which we shall perish. 

I want to encourage you to take up and incorporate daily Bible reading as part of your routine. It has value not only for you but all those around you. You're right, it takes discipline. So does prayer. The activities of the prayer closet or lack thereof are seen by none by God, but felt by others in our lives. Walk humbly with your God, and by his grace, engage yourself in that chief duty of man, to glorify God, even in daily worship and Bible reading. It will be a blessing to your soul to be refreshed, instructed, comforted, and built up in the Word of God. 

Some resources that may be helpful:

Westminster Directory for [Private and] Family Worship

Robert Murray M'Cheyne's Bible Reading Plan

John Newton on Reading the Bible

May the grace of God be with you, brother.


----------



## beej6 (Apr 1, 2006)

Joshua,

May this poor layman offer a few pithy suggestions:

Set aside a specific time(s) of day to read, even if only 10 minutes or so.

Get a One Year Bible in your favorite translation and start with the current date.

Read and review the Scripture cited in your pastor's sermon(s) on Sunday. If possible, review the same prior to the next Sunday's sermon.

Use a devotional such as _Morning and Evening_ or even the daily columns of _Tabletalk_ to spur more Scripture reading.


----------

